# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGQ_1_80SD - LG SU100 and SU410 added.

## Shamseldeen Victory

LGQ_1_80SD - LG SU100 and SU410 added. 
New version - LGQ_1_80SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
- Added full support for LG CYON SU100 and SU410.

----------

